# G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 3200 C14 or 3600 C16?



## Prima.Vera (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello,

I'm interested on buying some quality DDR4 RAM, but cannot decide between G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 *3200 C1**4* or G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 *3600 C16*.
I was curious, which of the modules are actually faster, specifically for games on near 4K resolution. I know the performance difference is not that big, but the price is similar so just wondering...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 16, 2016)

Unsure if you would notice the difference. Synthetic benchmarks might show some variance depending on if they like faster timings or higher bandwidth.

What CPU are you using them in? Can it run 3600? If so get them.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 16, 2016)

Just buy whatever is cheaper, unless your using the onboard GPU there is no point going with faster more expensive RAM.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested on buying some quality DDR4 RAM, but cannot decide between G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 *3200 C1**4* or G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 *3600 C1**6*.
> I was curious, which of the modules are actually faster, specifically for games on near 4K resolution. I know the performance difference is not that big, but the price is similar so just wondering...
> ...


For which platform? X99 = 3600 no go. Some Skylake CPUs don't even like 3200 MHz, nevermind 3600 MHz. Also the board you use matter A LOT for 3600 MHz.

I have a set of those C14 sticks for review (in white and silver). I'll be done with them soon, but still a few weeks yet before the review will be live I'm sure. I'm using X99 for this review series (several kits are in testing), and what I can say is that memory clocking on both platforms isn't all fun and games. I've actually had those sticks for quite some time but I had to test the Broadwell-E CPUs, boards, and memory until I came up with a mix that I feel properly conveys how memory clocking works on the platform.

Either way, I'd say the 3200, just for simplicity's sake.



Melvis said:


> Just buy whatever is cheaper, unless your using the onboard GPU there is no point going with faster more expensive RAM.



I can't say that I feel this way, and I've been doing memory reviews for a long time now. Due to doing reviews, I've had access to some of the best kits out there, as well as "regular" kits, and there are benefits to be had with higher-clocked memory, and benchmarks don't always show it well.

As time moves forward, things like this are going to be more common. NVidia's HB bridge doesn't show much in many benchmarks, but there is a real difference to be had. Some people just aren't sensitive to the difference, just like some people don't notice frame pacing issues, and some people can't handle 3D movies or VR. As someone who reviews PC products, this is a rather big conundrum for me... how can I effectively convey the truth about such situations, when all that people want to see is benchmarks?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 16, 2016)

Your two links go to the exact same RAM (3200 C14)

For what motherboard? DDR4 is not supported by the board listed in your System Specs. So check your motherboard's QVL (qualified vendors list) for RAM and verify whatever you get is listed, or RAM with the same specs is listed.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Guys.

Thank you for the replays.

Was planing to go for the 6850K, and use those sticks on quad channel. The mobo is and Assus ROG Rampage V, but knowing Cadeveca's experience, I am tempted now to wait for the X109 chipsets next year, if the X99 has some issue with RAM sticks over 3200MHz...



Bill_Bright said:


> Your two links go to the exact same RAM (3200 C14)



Haha. Fixed!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 17, 2016)

$155 for the 3600 vs $484 for the 3200 clenches the deal for me. You might see if you can find the 3200 in 2 x 8GB for a more competitive price.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 17, 2016)

Both carries Samsung B-die. Both overclock very very good but 3600 CL16 will tightening timing a little better.


for 1151
3600 CL16 should do 3866 15-15-15-28 or 4000 16-16-16-28 at just 1.45V.
3200 CL14 should do 3866 15-16-16-28 or 4000 16-17-17-31 at just 1.45V.

for 2011
you will end up at 3400-3500 anyway so both should not different.

hope this help.


----------



## erixx (Oct 17, 2016)

No way with 2001(v3) platform "you will end up at 3400-3500" unless you do voltage and what not tweaking at a prolevel, or maybe nothing is going to make it possible...
I am running it a 2600/2800 and there you have room for playing. More is a BERLIN WALL.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 17, 2016)

I vote for 3200 with C14. GSKILL kits are great. At least I am running mine at DDR4-3000 with C14 with no stability problem at all. And this is 128GB we are talking about.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 18, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> $155 for the 3600 vs $484 for the 3200 clenches the deal for me. You might see if you can find the 3200 in 2 x 8GB for a more competitive price.


Sorry, those links were just fyi. I'm planing on buying 4x8GB modules of either, but wasn't sure what was the right choice.

I'm curious, for the 1151, which one is actually faster?

Thanks.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 18, 2016)

erixx said:


> No way with 2001(v3) platform "you will end up at 3400-3500" unless you do voltage and what not tweaking at a prolevel, or maybe nothing is going to make it possible...
> I am running it a 2600/2800 and there you have room for playing. More is a BERLIN WALL.


 
my friend use 6800K with 3400 15-17-17-28-279-1t at just 1.35v on asus x99 deluxe for 24/7.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 18, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Sorry, those links were just fyi. I'm planing on buying 4x8GB modules of either, but wasn't sure what was the right choice.
> 
> I'm curious, for the 1151, which one is actually faster?
> 
> Thanks.



3600 cl16 is a little stronger both stock and overclock.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 18, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Sorry, those links were just fyi.


 Thanks for that but for future reference, if you are going to ask specific questions about specific products and you include links to those products you are considering, they should be applicable to your questions - or you put the disclaimer in with the post. That is, if you want readers to follow and understand you fully.


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 19, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Thanks for that but for future reference, if you are going to ask specific questions about specific products and you include links to those products you are considering, they should be applicable to your questions - or you put the disclaimer in with the post. That is, if you want readers to follow and understand you fully.



Hey bill. Just for future reference, if you are going to make a sarcastic post, you need to include some kinda emoji or something that subtlety informs the reader that you arent being serious. Or else they will just assume you have aspergers. 


Vera! I'm sorry i didnt point out the bad link! As I was the very first person to reply to your post we can conclude I was the first to click on that bad link yet I still felt the content of your post was top notch and worthy of a reply without pointing out all of the mistakes. If you do buy any memory in the near future, GSkill is the best you can get as of right now. I know you are wanting to wait til the next round of CPUs come out but honestly broadwell-e is a solid platform and in my option, Intel took a step backwards with skylake by not using FIVR. Intel hasnt confirmed or denied if its coming back for skylake-e but kaby lake wont have it for sure.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 19, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Thanks for that but for future reference, if you are going to ask specific questions about specific products and you include links to those products you are considering, they should be applicable to your questions - or you put the disclaimer in with the post. That is, if you want readers to follow and understand you fully.


The product is the same, the quantity/size was different. That's all. Thanks!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2016)

So, a not so subltle thread hijack of sorts since this seems solved.  It's roughly on topic:

I currently run the 3200 set at some lower timings (I use 1T for example).  1T costs a lot to get though (other timings and speeds have to be loosened), I'm curious if it's worth it anymore?  Back in the DDR2 era I remember people saying it gave you like a 5% boost over 2T.  Unsure if that's true anymore.

Running at 1.4v at the moment, for reference.


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 19, 2016)

I use 1T aswell on the 3200C14 kit. I think superPI gets a small boost but dont think it matters much. As the timings get higher(CL8 for DDR3 compared to CL14 for DDR4) the 1 or 2 cycle delay from the command rate has less of an effect.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> Hey bill. Just for future reference, if you are going to make a sarcastic post, you need to include some kinda emoji or something that subtlety informs the reader that you arent being serious.


Except I wasn't being sarcastic, or crass.

If a poster is seeking specific advice about their BMW and they put a link to a 2000 BMW 323i, wouldn't you assume he's talking about a 2000 BMW 323i? Would a link to the BMW 323i help you give applicable advice if only later you discovered he is really asking about a 2007 BMW x5?

If all parties of a conversation are not on the same page, misunderstandings and misinformation are likely to follow. I meant no respect, or sarcasm.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I meant no respect....


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 22, 2016)

Gee whiz! I hate it when I leave out a couple letters or a little tiny word that totally reverses what I meant to say. By 9:30am I was probably on my 3rd mug of coffee by then so hard to blame BC (before coffee) but I will anyway. It takes a bunch to sync my fingers to my brain - assuming my brain was not suffering from a flare-up of GCF (geriatric cranial flatulence).

Any way, to Prima.Vera, I did sincerely mean, "_I meant no *dis*respect..."._

Thanks Caring1. I owe you one.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 6, 2016)

Dave, are you going to post some comparison reviews with the new launched G.SKILL
DDR4 64 GB (4x 16 GB) - 3600 MHz CL17-19-19-39 1.35V

Very interesting on the performance differences.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Dave, are you going to post some comparison reviews with the new launched G.SKILL
> DDR4 64 GB (4x 16 GB) - 3600 MHz CL17-19-19-39 1.35V
> 
> Very interesting on the performance differences.


Not at this time, but maybe in the future. I have a large set of memory reviews in the works right now; had to clear out the other stuff first.


----------

